# Odometer ossue



## Tnv33r (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi I have 2013 ltz 2.0 model cruze. I'm facing issues regarding odometer mileage. The speedometer works good, but total kms or kms on trip aren't showing . Anyone knows anything about??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard 

LTZ 2.0???

There are two trip odometers and one odometer.






Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

